# Lightroom Won't Share Images To Facebook After Aug 1st



## smoke665 (Jun 22, 2018)

This morning when I opened LR and attempted to share an image to FB a warning pop up box said it would be discontinued after Aug 1. It took a lot of digging to finally find anything on it. Apparently it started after FB made a change in May, and appears that Adobe has either not been able to fix it. Error when publishing photos or posting comments to Facebook from Lightroom See "IMPACT".


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 22, 2018)

I've never have liked Adobe products.  Just sayin'.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 22, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I've never have liked Adobe products.  Just sayin'.



Yes Gary, I think I recall you saying that before LOL In this case it may not be Adobe but Facebook "Facebook's new API removes the ability for applications like Lightroom to publish to Facebook from desktop" API and Other Platform Product Changes - Facebook for Developers


----------



## Braineack (Jun 22, 2018)

it's harder to gather and then share your private data if youre not exposing it via a browser...


----------



## nerwin (Jun 23, 2018)

I don't care. Facebook sucks anyways. It's a good thing. Good for Adobe!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 23, 2018)

No such problems with Elements.....


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> No such problems with Elements.....



I didn't see anything specific on Elements, but I  got the impression that all software that shared direct to FB would be affected.


----------

